# Sticky  The BIG WELCOME Thread & FORUMERs ROLL CALL!



## ZaHiRnYa???

Greg said:


> Invite me to Penang and you see :yes:


Ha..ha... :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## TYW

Andrew Goh said:


> What the???? I feel like i'm so left out~


who ask you dun wanna come to this thread????


----------



## TYW

here you go....

1)Baqthier
2)ZaHiRnYa??? 
3)szehoong
4)sugizm
5)Ijud
6)Hypermount
7)Whose Homepage
8)nazrey
9)Leeigh
10)AFL
11)Argory
12)SEED
13)TYW
14)kevin&sandy
15)glenj
16)samson
17)BLABBYBOY 
18)KJ
19)D_Y2k.2^
20)Magician ...
21)Pablo
22)rgen 
23)Greg
24)renuap
25)Andrew Goh


----------



## SEED

hei~ Greg~ dont worri~ ur not the onli one(matsaleh) here~


----------



## szehoong

SEED said:


> hei~ Greg~ dont worri~ ur not the onli one(matsaleh) here~



So now you want to be Mat Salleh! :lol: Anyway you're only 50% mat salleh although I still call you "Mat Salleh Boy"


----------



## nazrey

saya pon behalf je lah!!!LOL


----------



## SEED

eh!!! who said the word "Mat Salleh Boy" ah??? nak kena from me ah??? hehe~ jk 
anyway~ i may be 50% tetapi dalam saya 100% malaysian leh~  (sorri for ma lousy malay)


----------



## TYW

SEED said:


> eh!!! who said the word "Mat Salleh Boy" ah??? nak kena from me ah??? hehe~ jk
> anyway~ i may be 50% tetapi dalam saya 100% malaysian leh~  (sorri for ma lousy malay)


at least you sound 100% malaysiankay:


----------



## Rupmulalauk

SEED is not mat salleh nor orang putih nor gwai lo..he is ang mo kia


----------



## Pablo

Greg said:


> Invite me to Penang and you see :yes:


I'm always welcome u to Penang


----------



## SEED

> SEED is not mat salleh nor orang putih nor gwai lo..he is ang mo kia


:lol: hahaha haha~ watch ur mouth boi!! :rant: ( jk leh~  )


----------



## TYW

wah, baq, u wanna get beaten up by him is it??


----------



## SUNNI

TYW said:


> here you go....
> 
> 1)Baqthier
> 2)ZaHiRnYa???
> 3)szehoong
> 4)sugizm
> 5)Ijud
> 6)Hypermount
> 7)Whose Homepage
> 8)nazrey
> 9)Leeigh
> 10)AFL
> 11)Argory
> 12)SEED
> 13)TYW
> 14)kevin&sandy
> 15)glenj
> 16)samson
> 17)BLABBYBOY
> 18)KJ
> 19)D_Y2k.2^
> 20)Magician ...
> 21)Pablo
> 22)rgen
> 23)Greg
> 24)renuap
> 25)Andrew Goh


wow! so many malaysians ey?!


----------



## SEED

well~ lets hope this new year 2005 we will hav even more malaysians forumers loh~


----------



## redstone

What does Zahirnya mean?
Or is it a person's name?


----------



## Rupmulalauk

Zahirnya??! is something like "In reality??!"


----------



## redstone

Huh? :?


----------



## Rupmulalauk

oh..sorry...actually it's the other way round...
Zahirnya means "what is seen on the surface" or "whats on the outside as opposed to the inside which can't be seen"
So this question is something for the obvious


----------



## ZaHiRnYa???

baqthier said:


> oh..sorry...actually it's the other way round...
> Zahirnya means "what is seen on the surface" or "whats on the outside as opposed to the inside which can't be seen"


Wah...Baq :eek2: , the way you explain my name make is look so complicated mah


----------



## ZaHiRnYa???

baqthier said:


> So this question is something for the obvious


N my dear friend...what that suppose to mean :?


----------



## Rupmulalauk

aiyah..zahir somehow means obvious lah


----------



## szehoong

Baq.....luckily you're not attached with Dewan Bahasa dan Pustaka.....or else you'll confused lotsa people 

Sorrylah...have to hit on ya again hahahaha.........Baq 's good intentions are always been joked at....kesian lah!


----------



## ZaHiRnYa???

szehoong said:


> Baq.....luckily you're not attached with Dewan Bahasa dan Pustaka.....or else you'll confused lotsa people
> 
> Sorrylah...have to hit on ya again hahahaha.........Baq 's good intentions are always been joked at....kesian lah!


Maybe I should just change my name to something else


----------



## Rupmulalauk

^ maybe FaRiDnYa???


----------



## ZaHiRnYa???

baqthier said:


> ^ maybe FaRiDnYa???


Na....I pass that one. Does not sound that interesting


----------



## Pablo

OO..i tot zahirnya...is cruel...hehehhehe


----------



## TYW

Pablo said:


> OO..i tot zahirnya...is cruel...hehehhehe


LOL!!!! that would be "zalimnya" :lol:


----------



## redstone

Any regular female forumers here?


----------



## Greg

ZaHiRnYa??? said:


> Maybe I should just change my name to something else


No don't do that! We all got used to Zahirnya, it's your unique trademark


----------



## Monkey

redstone said:


> Any regular female forumers here?


Yes. :colgate:


----------



## ZaHiRnYa???

Pablo said:


> OO..i tot zahirnya...is cruel...hehehhehe


Gawd :eek2: Did I ever be so zalim to you all this while :bash:


----------



## ZaHiRnYa???

TYW said:


> LOL!!!! that would be "zalimnya" :lol:


An even worse name that I can choose to acknowledge myself inside this forum


----------



## ZaHiRnYa???

Greg said:


> No don't do that! We all got used to Zahirnya, it's your unique trademark


Thank you Greg :banana: Will definitely stick with the name for a long long time


----------



## redstone

Any regular female forumers here in Msia forums?


----------



## szehoong

^^^ Errrr....if got they sure answer you already rite? :bash:


----------



## ZaHiRnYa???

I think got one before la...but don't know where she is now hno:


----------



## Rupmulalauk

^ sorry no ger on this forum


----------



## szehoong

^^^ Weilene neh? Wonder why 'she' din reply leh.......dunno can confirm wether that's a she/he actually hahaha :lol:


----------



## ZaHiRnYa???

You keep arguing with 'her' la before...that is why la she run away


----------



## szehoong

ZaHiRnYa??? said:


> You keep arguing with 'her' la before...that is why la she run away



Eh......I din start any argument. I am the moderator. When people starts spewing up rubbish I have to clean em 

hahaha.....run far far away better. But dun worry lah.....she's still around  Problematic ones dun go.....sadly only those good ones stopped posting


----------



## TYW

welcome to the forum, aen and MOZENZZ


----------



## Leeigh

welcome [email protected]!! I'm not here much but always pleasant to see new members! )


----------



## Bosh

Hello Everyone !

I have been reading this forum for almost 2 years, and now I'm finally registered! Heheh...  Count me in too...


----------



## argory

Hello Bosh! :hi: A big and warm welcome to you, aen and MOZENZZ!

The updated Malaysian list







:

1)Baqthier
2)ZaHiRnYa??? 
3)szehoong
4)sugizm
5)Ijud
6)Hypermount
7)Whose Homepage
8)nazrey
9)Leeigh
10)AFL
11)Argory
12)SEED
13)TYW
14)kevin&sandy
15)glenj
16)samson
17)BLABBYBOY 
18)KJ
19)D_Y2k.2^
20)Magician ...
21)Pablo
22)rgen 
23)Greg
24)renuap
25)Andrew Goh
26)adamismadi
27)musang
28)i-mean
29)aen
30)MOZENZZ
31)Bosh


----------



## tata

Hi everybody, I would like to invite you guys to visit and post your opinion in the thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=227768

I hope you dont mind for this out-of-topic post 

Cheers,
tata


----------



## nazrey

Bosh said:


> Hello Everyone !
> 
> I have been reading this forum for almost 2 years, and now I'm finally registered! Heheh...  Count me in too...


*Hello Bosh* ... (l..u..m)
*Welcome to The Forum Pencakar Langit Malaysia  *


----------



## TYW

WELCOME, BOSH!!


----------



## SEED

Welcome Bosh!! :cheers2: 2da forum! hav fun!


----------



## xelos

*How about Kuching and KK???*

Hi all,

I am from Brussels and
next mounth I 'll be visiting
Kuching and KK.
Is here anybody who can give
me interesting tips about those
2 Borneo cities?

Greetzzzzz XeloS


----------



## aku

nak join korang ... 
mcm best


----------



## SEED

Welcome aku :cheers1: 

Updated Malaysian Forumers List: :rock:

1)Baqthier
2)ZaHiRnYa??? 
3)szehoong
4)sugizm
5)Ijud
6)Hypermount
7)Whose Homepage
8)nazrey
9)Leeigh
10)AFL
11)Argory
12)SEED
13)TYW
14)kevin&sandy
15)glenj
16)samson
17)BLABBYBOY 
18)KJ
19)D_Y2k.2^
20)Magician ...
21)Pablo
22)rgen 
23)Greg
24)renuap
25)Andrew Goh
26)adamismadi
27)musang
28)i-mean
29)aen
30)MOZENZZ
31)Bosh
32)aku

:rock: oh yeh..


----------



## reddy

*Malaysian Forum Roll call*

Can I please join too


----------



## ZaHiRnYa???

reddy said:


> Can I please join too


Sure...more than welcom to join 
The more the marrier mah :lol:


----------



## redstone

'Merrier' ah izzit?


----------



## ZaHiRnYa???

redstone said:


> 'Merrier' ah izzit?


ha..ha...:lol: 

I guess you are rite there. Thanks for the correction


----------



## XiaoBai

I'm also not Malaysian, but I'm starting to hang out in this here forum of yours if that's ok...quite the forum you have here!


----------



## XiaoBai

I've only just recently started checking out the Malaysia forum and I gotta say, "job well done!" You have a very comprehensive forum with lots of info and pictures. I'm impressed. I'll be lingering around here more often.


----------



## ZaHiRnYa???

XiaoBai said:


> I'm also not Malaysian, but I'm starting to hang out in this here forum of yours if that's ok...quite the forum you have here!


You are always welcome to his forum


----------



## szehoong

Welcome to the Malaysian forums Xiaobai! :wave:


----------



## Whose Homepage

XiaoBai said:


> I'm also not Malaysian, but I'm starting to hang out in this here forum of yours if that's ok...quite the forum you have here!


I'm not Malaysian either, XiaoBai, but I have been enjoying this forum and its wonderful forumers for quite some time now. Thanks for having me around, guys! :grouphug:


----------



## SEED

Welcome to the forum Xiao Bai 小白!! 

^^ ur always welcome Whose Homepage buddy! kay: nice havin u round here dude!


----------



## SEED

:cheer: Updated Malaysian Forumers List :cheer:

1)Baqthier
2)ZaHiRnYa??? 
3)szehoong
4)sugizm
5)Ijud
6)Hypermount
7)Whose Homepage
8)nazrey
9)Leeigh
10)AFL
11)Argory
12)SEED
13)TYW
14)kevin&sandy
15)glenj
16)samson
17)BLABBYBOY 
18)KJ
19)D_Y2k.2^
20)Magician ...
21)Pablo
22)rgen 
23)Greg
24)renuap
25)Andrew Goh
26)adamismadi
27)musang
28)i-mean
29)aen
30)MOZENZZ
31)Bosh
32)aku
33)reddy
34)XiaoBai

Yeeeeee Haaaaa!! :horse:


----------



## hirev8118

To all fellow forumers,

First of all, congratulations to a very informative forum. I recently started renovating my new apartment in Hartamas and still very inexperience in designing and furnishing an apartment. 

Therefore, I hope to share my opinions with everybody and hope to learn alot more from all fellow forumers.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## TYW

hirev8118 said:


> To all fellow forumers,
> 
> First of all, congratulations to a very informative forum. I recently started renovating my new apartment in Hartamas and still very inexperience in designing and furnishing an apartment.
> 
> Therefore, I hope to share my opinions with everybody and hope to learn alot more from all fellow forumers.
> 
> Thank you for your time.


WELCOME, hirev8118!!

congratulations on getting your new apartment


----------



## hirev8118

Thanks.

Will post some pictures in the near future. 

Probably in another thread.

- Hirev8118 -


----------



## triple-j

*triple-j here!!!*



SEED said:


> :cheer: Updated Malaysian Forumers List :cheer:
> 
> 1)Baqthier
> 2)ZaHiRnYa???
> 3)szehoong
> 4)sugizm
> 5)Ijud
> 6)Hypermount
> 7)Whose Homepage
> 8)nazrey
> 9)Leeigh
> 10)AFL
> 11)Argory
> 12)SEED
> 13)TYW
> 14)kevin&sandy
> 15)glenj
> 16)samson
> 17)BLABBYBOY
> 18)KJ
> 19)D_Y2k.2^
> 20)Magician ...
> 21)Pablo
> 22)rgen
> 23)Greg
> 24)renuap
> 25)Andrew Goh
> 26)adamismadi
> 27)musang
> 28)i-mean
> 29)aen
> 30)MOZENZZ
> 31)Bosh
> 32)aku
> 33)reddy
> 34)XiaoBai
> 
> Yeeeeee Haaaaa!! :horse:


hey where's my nick? :hi: ha ha
anyway i don't know how's this roll call works...is it like during primary school where the teacher will call our name and we have to raise our hands?
just joking....have a good one to all you...


----------



## 3metil

hi, i'm another new member from malaysia
i'm studying architecture 
now doing hi-rise project in jln imbi...


----------



## Rupmulalauk

^ welcome! Which project is it?


----------



## ZaHiRnYa???

3metil said:


> hi, i'm another new member from malaysia
> i'm studying architecture
> now doing hi-rise project in jln imbi...


Yup..which project is that?


----------



## SEED

:cheer: Another Updated Malaysian Forumers List :cheer:

1)Baqthier
2)ZaHiRnYa??? 
3)szehoong
4)sugizm
5)Ijud
6)Hypermount
7)Whose Homepage
8)nazrey
9)Leeigh
10)AFL
11)Argory
12)SEED
13)TYW
14)kevin&sandy
15)glenj
16)samson
17)BLABBYBOY 
18)KJ
19)D_Y2k.2^
20)Magician ...
21)Pablo
22)rgen 
23)Greg
24)renuap
25)Andrew Goh
26)adamismadi
27)musang
28)i-mean
29)aen
30)MOZENZZ
31)Bosh
32)aku
33)reddy
34)XiaoBai
35)hirev8118
36)triple-j
37)3metil

boi.. more and more! Im lovin it!!! hehehe!!! :rock:


----------



## Whose Homepage

Well done, SEED! You're doing a great job. kay:

Actually there are quite a few more Malaysian forumers who joined recently, but they haven't made themselves known here. Little wonder! They are busy getting themselves ready for their condo in Seri Maya.


----------



## TYW

3metil said:


> hi, i'm another new member from malaysia
> i'm studying architecture
> now doing hi-rise project in jln imbi...


HI THERE, 3metil


----------



## SEED

^^ thx Whose Homepage!  ur the first 1 inda forum to say this to me..  drinks on me next time eh!? kay:


----------



## Whose Homepage

Thanks, SEED, that will be fun!  Always a pleasure to recognize somebody's good work & effort. :hug:


----------



## Rupmulalauk

Forumers come forumers go...I hope you guys stay and take pics for me*cough* I meant us all! 
Where are forumers of 2002 like archiless, leealex24, etc. Used to be active. :?


----------



## TYW

baqthier said:


> Forumers come forumers go...I hope you guys stay and take pics for me*cough* I meant us all!
> Where are forumers of 2002 like archiless, leealex24, etc. Used to be active. :?


yeah!! many forumers are gone...dunno where to... sugizm is gone too...

i really miss them



but hey!! i'm still here and there are new forumers around :cheers:


----------



## Whose Homepage

That's right, baq and TYW: forumers come  and forumers go 

The end result is that one loves the ones with whom one is familiar because they stick around all the more. :grouphug:


----------



## SEED

baqthier said:


> Forumers come forumers go...I hope you guys stay and take pics for me*cough* I meant us all!
> Where are forumers of 2002 like archiless, leealex24, etc. Used to be active. :?


i think archiless fighting the Trojans.. wont be round for while.. :lol: just kiddin.. anyway.. im still round rite? hehe!! and im buying a new cam soon soo.. yeh wait for ma pics eh!? :naughty:


----------



## TYW

SEED said:


> i think archiless fighting the Trojans.. wont be round for while.. :lol: just kiddin.. anyway.. im still round rite? hehe!! and im buying a new cam soon soo.. yeh wait for ma pics eh!? :naughty:


yay!!! now i can ask for pics from you


----------



## SEED

^^ yay!!! u wish.. :lol: just kiddin dude! hav to wait for another month or so.. i have'nt made up ma mind which ones to buy.. soo.. yeh.. thinkin bout gettin Ixus or somethin else from Canon.. need help guys!


----------



## Rupmulalauk

TYW said:


> yeah!! many forumers are gone...dunno where to... sugizm is gone too...
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> sugizm is in Cyberjaya right now lah. He will be around he said


----------



## TYW

SEED said:


> ^^ yay!!! u wish.. :lol: just kiddin dude! hav to wait for another month or so.. i have'nt made up ma mind which ones to buy.. soo.. yeh.. thinkin bout gettin Ixus or somethin else from Canon.. need help guys!


canon makes good compact cameras. i suggest canon!!


----------



## TYW

baqthier said:


> TYW said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah!! many forumers are gone...dunno where to... sugizm is gone too...
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> sugizm is in Cyberjaya right now lah. He will be around he said
> 
> 
> 
> he's working there now??
Click to expand...


----------



## SEED

^^ did he meet up wit Sze? since hes in Cyberjaya..


----------



## szehoong

^^ Nope......he haven't call me yet. And since my phone went into factory twice since meeting up with him in February.......I think his number gone liao  If anyone had his number please lemme know via PM 

Baq > How you know he's in Cyber? MSN?


----------



## szehoong

SEED said:


> ^^ yay!!! u wish.. :lol: just kiddin dude! hav to wait for another month or so.. i have'nt made up ma mind which ones to buy.. soo.. yeh.. thinkin bout gettin Ixus or somethin else from Canon.. need help guys!



My family's camera ia a Canon IXUS 700 which is a pretty neat camera. It is also the only camera 'left standing' after BOTH my NIkon and Canon DSLR failed during my Shanghai trip 

ANyway a few of ma friends saw my IXUS and they liked it.......2 of em bought it liao!


----------



## Whose Homepage

baqthier said:


> sugizm is in Cyberjaya right now lah. He will be around he said


Well I consider that good news! kay: 

Szehoong, I'm sure if you ask him via PM he'll give you his phone # once he finds your PM. :cheers:


----------



## SEED

szehoong said:


> My family's camera ia a Canon IXUS 700 which is a pretty neat camera. It is also the only camera 'left standing' after BOTH my NIkon and Canon DSLR failed during my Shanghai trip
> 
> ANyway a few of ma friends saw my IXUS and they liked it.......2 of em bought it liao!


Ixus 700 is bit expensive i think.. just looking for somethin easy like Ixus 40 or the other ones from Canon.. im not a pro photographer like u guys.. soo.. simple one will do i guess.. hehe! anyway thx for ur "buying digicam tips" kay:


----------



## Rupmulalauk

szehoong said:


> Baq > How you know he's in Cyber? MSN?


Friendster PM lah. That one also he replied quite late coz he doesn't have connection at home right now.


----------



## Joe_centennial

*Hello Everyone!!!*

*HEy guys, I'm a new member here in Skyscrapercity. Just registered a couple of minutes ago. Eventhough i'm a new member here, i've been visiting this website for almost 2 years! I'm from Malaysia so I think i should introduce myself here in this Forum Pencakar Langit. Sila tunjuk ajar! *


----------



## rgen

welcome to the forum Joe_centennial


----------



## hypermount

welcome aboard!!!

2 years is a long time man lol.


----------



## SEED

Welcome dude! kay: another Malaysian! briliant! :banana:


----------



## SEED

:cheer: And Another Updated Malaysian Forumers List :cheer:

1)Baqthier
2)ZaHiRnYa??? 
3)szehoong
4)sugizm
5)Ijud
6)Hypermount
7)Whose Homepage
8)nazrey
9)Leeigh
10)AFL
11)Argory
12)SEED
13)TYW
14)kevin&sandy
15)glenj
16)samson
17)BLABBYBOY 
18)KJ
19)D_Y2k.2^
20)Magician ...
21)Pablo
22)rgen 
23)Greg
24)renuap
25)Andrew Goh
26)adamismadi
27)musang
28)i-mean
29)aen
30)MOZENZZ
31)Bosh
32)aku
33)reddy
34)XiaoBai
35)hirev8118
36)triple-j
37)3metil
38)Joe_centennial 

YeeeebaaadaaabaaaDoooo epper:


----------



## szehoong

*Welcome to the forums Joe_Centennial!*

kay: ....make yourself at home


----------



## Whose Homepage

An equally warm welcome from me, Joe! :wave:

TWO years of lurking :lurker: ... what took you so long? 

Well, never mind ... I'm glad you're finally here.  :cheers:


----------



## argory

*A warm welcome to you, Joe! * :hi:


----------



## Rupmulalauk

Welcome JOE!


----------



## Joe_centennial

Thanks guys! Well, the reason i took so long to finally decided on joining this wonderful community is because i was tight up with so many other work before this and now that i think i'm finally could slot in some time for the forums, I registered! Oh yeah, please exuse my English, it's quite bad


----------



## musang

selamat datang dan selamat secara rasmi menjadi ahli di dalam forum pencakar langit.. hee heee i sound so like mat skema like that..


----------



## Joe_centennial

Haha maybe i'm just trying too hard, thanks again WH! Gees, you guys are damn great!!


----------



## redstone

You can speak Malaysia English if M'sia froums if you want!


----------



## SEED

^^ our English all lousy one lah! even me.. Matsaleh(not realli).. cakap broken ingliss.. can u imagine that? good lord! guess u speak better then i do kay:


----------



## redstone

Aiyah, any language can one lah, provided we understand lor....


English + Malay + Mandarin + Hokkien + Cantonese + Teochew + (self invented words).


----------



## TYW

WELCOME, JOE!!

:cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## TYW

encon said:


> btw BISA SEKALI malay means what??


err....very poisonous??


----------



## argory

szehoong said:


> .....and you've shown more interest in many Malaysian historical buildings than Malaysians themselves!


ahh.... sze, which Malaysians are you referring to? I think, a lot of us here share the historical interest and fondness of old architecture.


----------



## argory

Welcome Encon and Redstone. Two incredibly wonderful ambassadors! And the same goes to Whose Homepage and Xiao Bai! :cheers:


----------



## redstone

Malaysia has a different 'feel'...

I've been or passed by Batu Caves, Cheras, KL, JB, Kota Tinggi....
Feeling that you can't get in Singapore. 

I would seriously want to go KL again....


----------



## ZaHiRnYa???

Ha..ha...im going to Singapore 29 September till 2 October...so happy :lol:


----------



## Whose Homepage

redstone said:


> Aiyah, any language can one lah, provided we understand lor....
> 
> 
> English + Malay + Mandarin + Hokkien + Cantonese + Teochew + (self invented words).


Lol, redstone! :laugh: I'm afraid my knowledge is strictly limited to English  but that shouldn't stop you guys from using any language you please. :cheers:


----------



## ncon

argory said:


> Welcome Encon and Redstone. Two incredibly wonderful ambassadors! And the same goes to Whose Homepage and Xiao Bai! :cheers:



means got 4 ambassadors !


----------



## ncon

ZaHiRnYa??? said:


> Ha..ha...im going to Singapore 29 September till 2 October...so happy :lol:



take some pics for us


----------



## argory

encon said:


> means got 4 ambassadors !


Yes, of course!  4 incredibly wonderful ambassadors! :cheer:


----------



## ZaHiRnYa???

encon said:


> take some pics for us


Cant promise anything yet. Will try if I have the time.


----------



## ncon

argory said:


> Yes, of course!  4 incredibly wonderful ambassadors! :cheer:



means Malaysia forum is the most multicultural Forums


----------



## szehoong

argory said:


> ahh.... sze, which Malaysians are you referring to? I think, a lot of us here share the historical interest and fondness of old architecture.



Well......I mean most but not all. I know you have a profound fondness of old architecture but Redstone's zest in it is unbelievable!


----------



## Joe_centennial

haha! ok lah, i speak like normal je la, huhu! Mixing languages is just damn fun! Somehow it gives a certain identity to our region, Malaysia and Singapore alike!


----------



## Joe_centennial

Waa, so many forumers on the list! Bangga la! Owh, know i know there's www.myindo.com, what about a website for Malaysia and Singapore? I'm also going to Singapore end of this year~! Can't wait! Where should i start first, Orchard road, Arab Street.. any ideas?


----------



## ncon

Joe_centennial said:


> Waa, so many forumers on the list! Bangga la! Owh, know i know there's www.myindo.com, what about a website for Malaysia and Singapore? I'm also going to Singapore end of this year~! Can't wait! Where should i start first, Orchard road, Arab Street.. any ideas?



maybe u can ask this at Singapore Forum 

myindo.com is a website for Malaysia and Indonesia


----------



## SEED

welcome dude!


----------



## Blue_Sky

1)Baqthier
2)ZaHiRnYa???
3)szehoong
4)sugizm
5)Ijud
6)Hypermount
7)Whose Homepage
8)nazrey
9)Leeigh
10)AFL
11)Argory
12)SEED
13)TYW
14)kevin&sandy
15)glenj
16)samson
17)BLABBYBOY
18)KJ
19)D_Y2k.2^
20)Magician ...
21)Pablo
22)rgen
23)Greg
24)renuap
25)Andrew Goh
26)adamismadi
27)musang
28)i-mean
29)aen
30)MOZENZZ
31)Bosh
32)aku
33)reddy
34)XiaoBai
35)hirev8118
36)triple-j
37)3metil
38)Joe_centennial
39)redstone
40)encon
41)Blue_Sky

I also want to join the party lah


----------



## ncon

^^ greedy arh like me


----------



## Blue_Sky

I kan juga live in Malaysia :tongue2:


----------



## SEED

ur always welcome here Blue sky! kay:


----------



## Rupmulalauk

41 people?? Cool! Hope one day all can meet at Shah Alam stadium and break the group into 3 football teams! 
OK! for my team...I got SEED as goal keeper FIRST! Rgen, Hypermount, nazrey and other pemain pemain hebat dari utara forumers! lol..kidding lah


----------



## SEED

why am i always the goal keeper..


----------



## Rupmulalauk

^ wow u were always the goalkeeper? 
ok..you can replace me. I was Tan Sri Alex Ferguson btw. So now I'm the goalkeeper


----------



## SEED

ah please.. Alex Furguson.. dont scare me dude! but i do know someone whos pretty good.. :naughty: our very own.. :cheer: AH SZE!! :cheer: i guarantee u.. not a ball will enter the goal!


----------



## Rupmulalauk

I think sze would prefer to be the photographer


----------



## SEED

ah well.. we miss a good goalkeeper then.. i'll be defender.. hehe :naughty: eventhou im not that into foodball but, i dont mind hav a go


----------



## szehoong

I'll be the referee  But of course I dun mind being the manager $$$$$$


----------



## hyacinthus

I'll cheer for baq's team


----------



## Rupmulalauk

^ wah now thats really sweet! :hug: :cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer:


----------



## SEED

^^ ah? sweet? u punye team losing lah.. manis.. :lol:


----------



## musang

SEED said:


> welcome dude!


how do u know it's a dude? heh heh..

selamat mencakar langit with fellow forumers, subangite


----------



## jlshyang

welcome welcome!!


----------



## chrishung

Oh wow 1st post!! Wish there's something like 31th August setting with fireworks and stuff to celebrate it..lol.
Anyway, sorry for using ur thread to introduce myself subangite, but since there's no specific thread for intro purpose....well

I'm a Sarawakian, born in the oil town, currently studying in Chicago. Noticed that this forum is pretty barren of Sarawakians, eh?


----------



## argory

A Big Welcome To You Chrishung!  

I think there was at least one Sarawakian here, if i'm right.  What are you studying by the way?


----------



## Whose Homepage

O wow!  So many newcomers to the Malaysian forum! :cheers:

Welcome to you all! :wave:


----------



## SEED

^^ welcome buddy!! more and more!!!  briliant!!!


----------



## SEED

Welcome toda forum dude! kay:


----------



## fairul

rembau1958 said:


> 1)Baqthier
> 2)ZaHiRnYa???
> 3)szehoong
> 4)sugizm
> 5)Ijud
> 6)Hypermount
> 7)Whose Homepage
> 8)nazrey
> 9)Leeigh
> 10)AFL
> 11)Argory
> 12)SEED
> 13)TYW
> 14)kevin&sandy
> 15)glenj
> 16)samson
> 17)BLABBYBOY
> 18)KJ
> 19)D_Y2k.2^
> 20)Magician ...
> 21)Pablo
> 22)rgen
> 23)Greg
> 24)renuap
> 25)Andrew Goh
> 26)adamismadi
> 27)musang
> 28)i-mean
> 29)aen
> 30)MOZENZZ
> 31)Bosh
> 32)aku
> 33)reddy
> 34)XiaoBai
> 35)hirev8118
> 36)triple-j
> 37)3metil
> 38)Joe_centennial
> 39)redstone
> 40)encon
> 41)Blue_Sky
> 42)rembau1958


43) fairul

hi everyone...ive been following this forum for the past few days..n this is one the best forum around ( where was i before this?? huhu )
anyway..wanna say hi to everyone..HI...hope i can contribute to this forum..ciow`


----------



## jlshyang

Hi there!! Welcome to the malaysian forum!!


----------



## dengilo

ha ya saya tanjung lambutan mali ! mau join lu olang boleh ka ? saya manyak suka ini folum oh


----------



## rembau1958

dengilo said:


> ha ya saya tanjung lambutan mali ! mau join lu olang boleh ka ? saya manyak suka ini folum oh


Hah.

Dengilo

Ekau waghih dari nogoghi ko jang?


----------



## musang

dengilo said:


> ha ya saya tanjung lambutan mali ! mau join lu olang boleh ka ? saya manyak suka ini folum oh


wa.. lu tanjung lambutan mali aa, wa sitiawan mali oor.. welcome welcome to pasaraya wellcome.. lagi lamai lagi silonok oor..


----------



## kuchingbite

hello everyone! I'm a new bite from east malaysia, nice to met you all!


----------



## hyacinthus

1)Baqthier
2)ZaHiRnYa???
3)szehoong
4)sugizm
5)Ijud
6)Hypermount
7)Whose Homepage
8)nazrey
9)Leeigh
10)AFL
11)Argory
12)SEED
13)TYW
14)kevin&sandy
15)glenj
16)samson
17)BLABBYBOY
18)KJ
19)D_Y2k.2^
20)Magician ...
21)Pablo
22)rgen
23)Greg
24)renuap
25)Andrew Goh
26)adamismadi
27)musang
28)i-mean
29)aen
30)MOZENZZ
31)Bosh
32)aku
33)reddy
34)XiaoBai
35)hirev8118
36)triple-j
37)3metil
38)Joe_centennial
39)redstone
40)encon
41)Blue_Sky
42)rembau1958
43)fairul
44)kuchingbite
45)hyacinthus :wave:


----------



## szehoong

WELCOME EVERYONE!!! :grouphug:


----------



## argory

:cheer: Welcome, Welcome All. :cheer: 

Think, there's a slight adjustment to the list (akudandia, Subangite & Pengui added accordingly from previous list ).

1)Baqthier
2)ZaHiRnYa???
3)szehoong
4)sugizm
5)Ijud
6)Hypermount
7)Whose Homepage
8)nazrey
9)Leeigh
10)AFL
11)Argory
12)SEED
13)TYW
14)kevin&sandy
15)glenj
16)samson
17)BLABBYBOY
18)KJ
19)D_Y2k.2^
20)Magician ...
21)Pablo
22)rgen
23)Greg
24)renuap
25)Andrew Goh
26)adamismadi
27)musang
28)i-mean
29)aen
30)MOZENZZ
31)Bosh
32)aku
33)reddy
34)XiaoBai
35)hirev8118
36)triple-j
37)3metil
38)Joe_centennial
39)redstone
40)encon
41)Blue_Sky
42)rembau1958
43)akudandia
44) Subangite
45) Pengui
46)fairul
47)kuchingbite
48)hyacinthus


----------



## jlshyang

hey i forgot that i didn't add my name when i first join the forum, lol

49) jlshyang


----------



## szehoong

^^ I think more than half of the list are now dormant


----------



## SEED

yeh.. as if they all went missing.. without a trace..  anyway.. its all good! we hav lotsa new guys rite!? kay: but still hope to see them back!


----------



## musang

wonder if that thing happened to them.. u know that short-lived tv series.. cannot recall la the title, not X-Files though. people from various places abducted by alien then yeaaaaaaaars later all of them reappeared at the same place, near the lake shore. hmmmmmmm.....


----------



## rembau1958

musang said:


> wonder if that thing happened to them.. u know that short-lived tv series.. cannot recall la the title, not X-Files though. people from various places abducted by alien then yeaaaaaaaars later all of them reappeared at the same place, near the lake shore. hmmmmmmm.....


There is something similar going to happen every two years in Malaysia. Where most Malaysian come out of the experience like a zombie, lack of sleep, selective memory loss, alienation of spouses and family members and mumbling "Wah! What a game". It is called World Cup (coming in 2006) and European Championship (next one in 2008).


----------



## HaffiezMike

argory said:


> :cheer: Welcome, Welcome All. :cheer:
> 
> Think, there's a slight adjustment to the list (akudandia, Subangite & Pengui added accordingly from previous list ).
> 
> 1)Baqthier
> 2)ZaHiRnYa???
> 3)szehoong
> 4)sugizm
> 5)Ijud
> 6)Hypermount
> 7)Whose Homepage
> 8)nazrey
> 9)Leeigh
> 10)AFL
> 11)Argory
> 12)SEED
> 13)TYW
> 14)kevin&sandy
> 15)glenj
> 16)samson
> 17)BLABBYBOY
> 18)KJ
> 19)D_Y2k.2^
> 20)Magician ...
> 21)Pablo
> 22)rgen
> 23)Greg
> 24)renuap
> 25)Andrew Goh
> 26)adamismadi
> 27)musang
> 28)i-mean
> 29)aen
> 30)MOZENZZ
> 31)Bosh
> 32)aku
> 33)reddy
> 34)XiaoBai
> 35)hirev8118
> 36)triple-j
> 37)3metil
> 38)Joe_centennial
> 39)redstone
> 40)encon
> 41)Blue_Sky
> 42)rembau1958
> 43)akudandia
> 44) Subangite
> 45) Pengui
> 46)fairul
> 47)kuchingbite
> 48)hyacinthus


50) HaffiezMike


----------



## Whose Homepage

Hey there, Haffzie Mike, and Welcome! :wave:

But didn't you leave out No. 49? 

Looking back up the page, though, you didn't. Because that's



> 49) jlshyang


and I welcome him as well. :cheers:


----------



## lovincent

1)Baqthier
2)ZaHiRnYa???
3)szehoong
4)sugizm
5)Ijud
6)Hypermount
7)Whose Homepage
8)nazrey
9)Leeigh
10)AFL
11)Argory
12)SEED
13)TYW
14)kevin&sandy
15)glenj
16)samson
17)BLABBYBOY
18)KJ
19)D_Y2k.2^
20)Magician ...
21)Pablo
22)rgen
23)Greg
24)renuap
25)Andrew Goh
26)adamismadi
27)musang
28)i-mean
29)aen
30)MOZENZZ
31)Bosh
32)aku
33)reddy
34)XiaoBai
35)hirev8118
36)triple-j
37)3metil
38)Joe_centennial
39)redstone
40)encon
41)Blue_Sky
42)rembau1958
43)akudandia
44) Subangite
45) Pengui
46)fairul
47)kuchingbite
48)hyacinthus
49) jlshyang
50) HaffiezMike
51)lovincent

New Comer from East M'sia reporting in............


----------



## SEED

Welcome lovincent! kay:


----------



## dhoyax

hello everyone, im not malaysian but i want to visit your place next month. I will stay with my family for 5 days.....any recommendation which tourist spot i need to go? I want my 7 years old son to enjoy during our stay. any place in malaysia which is good for children?

thanks you.


----------



## rembau1958

Hello navigator. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## hypermount

dhoyax said:


> hello everyone, im not malaysian but i want to visit your place next month. I will stay with my family for 5 days.....any recommendation which tourist spot i need to go? I want my 7 years old son to enjoy during our stay. any place in malaysia which is good for children?
> 
> thanks you.


Hi welcome..please make a new thread in mamak forum to get better reponse.


----------



## Whose Homepage

Welcome, Navigator and dhoyax! :wave: :cheers:


----------



## Subangite

navigator said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Finally joined this forum after being a bystander for a few months.
> 
> I'm not a Malaysian, but Singaporean. My father was born in Johor, however.
> 
> Fell in love with Malaysia's architecture and development scene quite some time back. My favourite place is Malacca. There's no describing the feeling everytime I go there.


Welcome to the forums Navigator. 

Interesting to note that your Dad was from Johor, I've met quite a few Singaporeans who have blood ties to Malaysians in Johor, Malacca and Penang. Anyways, glad to know that you're enjoying the architecture and development of Malaysia. For me I actually enjoy the developments of Singapore, a lot more orderly development and a whole lot of thought has been put in on a larger scale, a nation wide island scale, I had a killer of a time living there. Hope to see some great posts from you on the Malaysian forums, until then, Majulah Singapura!!


----------



## ZaHiRnYa???

dhoyax said:


> hello everyone, im not malaysian but i want to visit your place next month. I will stay with my family for 5 days.....any recommendation which tourist spot i need to go? I want my 7 years old son to enjoy during our stay. any place in malaysia which is good for children?
> 
> thanks you.


Where in Malaysia you planning to go?


----------



## ZaHiRnYa???

WELCOME TO THE FORUM NAVIGATOR


----------



## Effer

Welcome Navigator!


----------



## Manila-X

baqthier said:


> Let's start from me!
> 
> 1)Baqthier


ME!!!! Half Malay born and raised in HK


----------



## musang

^ selamat datang...


----------



## SEED

^^ welcome WANCH!! kay: we wancha!! :lol:


----------



## jeeshyan

I am Oh Jee Shyan... Chinese... 22... Male... from Ipoh


----------



## TYW

^^ hi again, jeeshyan :wave:


----------



## Whose Homepage

Welcome, jeeshyan! :cheers:

And I can't forego the occasion to bid a fond Hallo to my dear friend TYW. :hug:


----------



## TYW

Whose Homepage said:


> Welcome, jeeshyan! :cheers:
> 
> And I can't forego the occasion to bid a fond Hallo to my dear friend TYW. :hug:


ha ha....thanks!! hi to you too :wave:


----------



## travellator

Hello, i am a newbie here, been following this forum for some time and coming in now as i have a new camera and hope you will like the fotos i hope to post. i am in kl now and i like shopping and hanging loose in malls and cafes


----------



## TYW

^^WELCOME, travellator!! :cheers:

i'd love to see your pics soon


----------



## szehoong

travellator said:


> Hello, i am a newbie here, been following this forum for some time and coming in now as i have a new camera and hope you will like the fotos i hope to post. i am in kl now and i like shopping and hanging loose in malls and cafes



WELCOME TO THE FORUMS TRAVELLATOR! :wave:


----------



## Neutral!

I am wish all a good time!


----------



## Whose Homepage

O my, TWO new Malaysian forumers! :banana:

Zelaya and travellator: a warm welcome to both of you! :cheers: :wave:


----------



## ZaHiRnYa???

WANCH said:


> ME!!!! Half Malay born and raised in HK


Welcome


----------



## ZaHiRnYa???

travellator said:


> Hello, i am a newbie here, been following this forum for some time and coming in now as i have a new camera and hope you will like the fotos i hope to post. i am in kl now and i like shopping and hanging loose in malls and cafes


WELCOME :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## SEED

soo many new forumers..  welcome!! kay:


----------



## ZaHiRnYa???

SEED said:


> soo many new forumers..  welcome!! kay:


Wah..haven't seen you for quite sometimes here...


----------



## SEED

busy workin.. its holiday season and xmas is near.. i havn't finish ma xmas shoppin yet ARGGHH!!! :gaah: goin gila!!!


----------



## TYW

SEED said:


> busy workin.. its holiday season and xmas is near.. i havn't finish ma xmas shoppin yet ARGGHH!!! :gaah: goin gila!!!


take it easy man :cheers:


----------



## Subangite

Hello folks! welcome to all the new members!


----------



## cooolboi

Hey, how about me?!


----------



## SEED

TYW said:


> take it easy man :cheers:


im trying..  ah well.. anyway! WELCOME COOOOLLLBOOOIII!!!! kay:


----------



## musang

SEED said:


> busy workin.. its holiday season and xmas is near.. i havn't finish ma xmas shoppin yet ARGGHH!!! :gaah: goin gila!!!


aiyo.. i cannot imagine u goin gila la.. how arr?


----------



## TYW

musang said:


> aiyo.. i cannot imagine u goin gila la.. how arr?


there's no need to! he's always gila


----------



## lovincent

Help Needed....

I remember seeing a thread on The Curve here some where but i can seems to find it, can anyone direct me to the thread.... thx....

By the way, any thread on Ikano? Pics?


----------



## Very Controversial

*Hello*

My Name Is Very Controversial
Lived In Many Countries
I am American
Now living in Guadalajara, Mexico


----------



## SEED

TYW said:


> there's no need to! he's always gila


Eh! watch it boi >( anyway.. i do admit that im a bit gila.. life b' boring if too serious rite? :lol: com'on! even Szez bit gila rite Sze? not to mention Baqs.. the worst.. :no:

and welcome toda forum Very Controversial kay: soo.. which country ur in now?


----------



## Greg

lovincent said:


> Help Needed....
> 
> I remember seeing a thread on The Curve here some where but i can seems to find it, can anyone direct me to the thread.... thx....
> 
> By the way, any thread on Ikano? Pics?


Try this link  http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=127983&page=2&pp=20


----------



## Sinjin P.

^^ Me, I'm not a Malaysian but I'm an avid fan of Malaysia, the people, the sights and everything. Count me in. :hi:


----------



## SEED

WELLLCCOOOMMMEEE!!!!! kay: wheres the list now?


----------



## Adam Tan

count me also......


----------



## SEED

Welcome Adam Tan!!!  more Penangite!!!  briliant!! kay:


----------



## Meeroo

Present Sir !


----------



## forrestcat

*Just wanna say hello...*

 

Hi guys, I am forrestcat and I'll be lingering at this forum from now on....

FYI, I am a Malaysian and live in Wangsa Maju, I love KL!!!!!!

Cheers :cheers:


----------



## forrestcat

*Count me in....*

#72) forrestcat

 

Arvo everyone....!!!!


----------



## SEAfan

Welcome, raksasa sundek and forrestcat! :wave: 

Your presence in the Malaysian forums is duly noted and warmly welcome. People here are looking forward to your thoughts and posts (and perhaps photos?). 

@MirageBistro: welcome also to you! Now that sundek and forrestcat have made themselves No. 71 and 72, would you care to be the 73rd registered forumer here? 

And your thread ... I haven't seen it :dunno: You don't have to wait for permission to open it, I'm sure it will be OK. :cheers:


----------



## TYW

HELLO TO EVERYONE NEW HERE!!!!


----------



## SEED

^^ welcome all of u toda forum!!!!


----------



## SEED

^^ welcome buddy!! :cheers2:


----------



## SEAfan

raksasa sundek said:


> i also would like to join this  i didnt know what this roll call is about until today :lol: i think i should be:
> #71) raksasa sundek :cheers:


raksasa, I have a question for you. You see I'm not Malaysian, just a great fan of this forum. :grouphug: This means that I know very little about your country and language. 

So please forgive me for asking what is probably an utterly silly and misplaced question. When I see the word "sundek," it means something specific to me. I take it apart into "sun" and "deck," signifying a smallish flat surface, usually created by an elevated wooden addition to a house that gives you access to the sun, preferably with some privacy so that you can go about doing your thing unperturbed by prying eyes. 

Am I totally off? Please enlighten me.


----------



## SEED

^^ uh... :uh:... wow..


----------



## raksasa sundek

SEAfan said:


> raksasa, I have a question for you. You see I'm not Malaysian, just a great fan of this forum. :grouphug: This means that I know very little about your country and language.
> 
> So please forgive me for asking what is probably an utterly silly and misplaced question. When I see the word "sundek," it means something specific to me. I take it apart into "sun" and "deck," signifying a smallish flat surface, usually created by an elevated wooden addition to a house that gives you access to the sun, preferably with some privacy so that you can go about doing your thing unperturbed by prying eyes.
> 
> Am I totally off? Please enlighten me.


hi seafan!  thanks for your qn. u do know that raksasa means dragon? so ok. i got the word 'sundek' which is a variation from the word 'sundal' which, in malay, means horny or slutty, etc. i dont think 'sundek' is widely known or used, but i used to use the word, and so does some of my friends back in sabah. its pronounced: soon-deh. so, 'raksasa sundek'=horny dragon. dont ask me why :dunno: it was quite random kay:


----------



## SEAfan

Thank you, raksasa!  Now that you have explained it all so nicely for me I see that your user title is the translation of your nick. Had I known that I wouldn't have asked.


----------



## rembau1958

raksasa sundek said:


> hi seafan!  thanks for your qn. u do know that raksasa means dragon? so ok. i got the word 'sundek' which is a variation from the word 'sundal' which, in malay, means horny or slutty, etc. i dont think 'sundek' is widely known or used, but i used to use the word, and so does some of my friends back in sabah. its pronounced: soon-deh. so, 'raksasa sundek'=horny dragon. dont ask me why :dunno: it was quite random kay:


Actually, to be more precise, "raksasa" means giant in BM. The correct BM term for dragon is "naga".


----------



## raksasa sundek

rembau1958 said:


> Actually, to be more precise, "raksasa" means giant in BM. The correct BM term for dragon is "naga".


oh ya la... :hammer: a horny giant it is then... :tongue2:


----------



## SEAfan

O dear! Now you've got me totally confused :nuts:

But I'll go along with what you say of course. I have no choice! 

And what does BM stand for? :?


----------



## SEED

^^ let me guess!! 'B'aking 'M'utabak? :? or.. Bahasa Melayu?


----------



## raksasa sundek

SEAfan said:


> O dear! Now you've got me totally confused :nuts:
> 
> But I'll go along with what you say of course. I have no choice!
> 
> And what does BM stand for? :?


haha. sorry dude. my bad. i think i must've been drunk or something :cheers: :crazy2: 
BM stands for Bahasa Melayu or Bahasa Malaysia. they keep changing it, so now i dont really care which one it stands for kay:

how bout u SEAfan? where u from? and how come u're such a fan of southeast asia? if thats what ur s/n means...


----------



## SEAfan

Uhh ... thanks for the inquiry, raksasa, but that's a long, sad story, and I would prefer not to talk about it. I hope you don't mind.


----------



## rembau1958

raksasa sundek said:


> oh ya la... :hammer: a horny giant it is then... :tongue2:


Or a gigantic horniness. :rofl:


----------



## raksasa sundek

rembau1958 said:


> Or a gigantic horniness. :rofl:


lols! :hahaha: :crazy: :tongue4:

@seafan: no prob. me dont mind :cheers:


----------



## Pansori

I'm very pleased to join this part of SSC. I'm also glad to announce that I'm coming to Malaysia in August this year (so far only KL is certain but I'll have to pick some other destinations too). It is going to be the most exciting experience in my life so far so I look forward to improve my knowledge and see some photos before I depart (and of course come back with bunches of my own pics which will end up here ).


----------



## TYW

Pansori said:


> I'm very pleased to join this part of SSC. I'm also glad to announce that I'm coming to Malaysia in August this year (so far only KL is certain but I'll have to pick some other destinations too). It is going to be the most exciting experience in my life so far so I look forward to improve my knowledge and see some photos before I depart (and of course come back with bunches of my own pics which will end up here ).


hi there!! glad to have you here :cheers: 

great to hear you are visiting malaysia too. hope you'll enjoy your trip. and of course, i would love to see your pics 

where are you from, if i may ask?


----------



## zameire

hola ... dozo ... gutten targ ! from eire ... 
apa khabar semua ?


----------



## sirxl

forget to say Im from KL too


----------



## sirxl

hi ya all....Im a proud owner of the new e-Tiara Aprtment in Subang. Just dropping by to see more stuff regards to Property in Malaysia. Did any of you goto that Property seminar in Kelana Business yesterday. I registered last minute and can't get a seat


----------



## sirxl

hi all. Im from KL and working in Cyberjaya.


----------



## SEAfan

A big WELCOME to all the newcomers! :wave: :cheers:


----------



## Skyprince

Hi SEAFan ! When will u come to Msia ??


----------



## skyscraperboy

Hoong said:


> To all Big Brothers, Millionaire, Developers, Investers, Contractors, Architects, Engineers,


ohh!!! all that are me ....:lol: BTW, welcome to SSC Hoong.


----------



## SEAfan

Hello and welcome, sirxl! :wave:

Good luck! :angel1: And please remember: here at the Malaysian forum there's always a seat available! :cheers:


----------



## skyscraperboy

Hello everyone!!! I'm skyscraperboy. :


----------



## julystar

*Test test*


----------



## SEAfan

Welcome, julystar! :wave:

Before we can see the Penang photo you have on your computer you need to upload it to an image server. See our mod szeehoong's handy-dandy guide on how to do that.


----------



## julystar

emmm . .. again


----------



## julystar

It WORKS !! :banana::banana: ... 

SEAfan, thanks for the advice.
Thanks to Sze Hoong to provide the very handy-dandy guide too.

You guys are nice and great.


----------



## SEAfan

YEA! :banana: You succeeded, julystar! 

Before I came here I saw your pix in a Penang thread. :cheers:

You'll find some fine Malaysian forumers in Penang, and our mods are truly a great asset. kay:


----------



## alsen

julystar said:


> It WORKS !! :banana::banana: ...
> 
> SEAfan, thanks for the advice.
> Thanks to Sze Hoong to provide the very handy-dandy guide too.
> 
> You guys are nice and great.


Yea...:banana: :banana: 

i hope it's not too late to say welcome to you. :cheers:


----------



## muhammad_azri

Hello everyone! I'm the newbie in this forum.  

Hope to have more thoughtful ideas here. So, hi.:wave:


----------



## muhammad_azri

Hello there!:eat: 

Er, hi.:hi: 

:cheers:


----------



## alsen

muhammad_azri said:


> Hello everyone! I'm the newbie in this forum.
> 
> Hope to have more thoughtful ideas here. So, hi.:wave:


welcome dude. :cheers:


----------



## AhChuan

Hello...azri, nice to meet you!! :rock::rock:


----------



## SEAfan

Hello and welcome, Skyscraperboy and Muhammad! :cheers: :wave:

I hope you'll stick around and enjoy the forums.


----------



## TYW

hello and welcome, muhammad_azri :wave:

you are in Universiti Teknologi Petronas?? if so, please post pics!! i love the campus


----------



## TYW

well, hi again, muhammad_azri 

hope to see you around more often


----------



## Rupmulalauk

yeah post pics of ur uni!!


----------



## muhammad_azri

I'll try one. i hardly upload any pictures before.


----------



## muhammad_azri

There you go. Huh.

I'm going get a drink.:cheers:


----------



## argory

Welcome to the forum azri... :cheers: UTP looks great! Which course are you doing?


----------



## muhammad_azri

Thanks for the warm welcome  

I'm still in Foundation Electrical & Electronics Engineering 2nd semester. I'll get into degree next sem

:banana:


----------



## patchay

long time I no post here ...

Anyway hii to all newbies.. haha and hi Azri!


----------



## Arkdriver

i'm also a newbie here


----------



## TYW

hi again, ssangyongs!!! :wave:


----------



## alsen

ssangyongs said:


> i'm also a newbie here


hi..! welcome ^^


----------



## skyscraperboy

ssangyongs said:


> i'm also a newbie here


Hi! Welcome to SSC!:cheers1: :angel1: :nocrook: :grouphug: :wave:


----------



## AhChuan

ssangyongs said:


> i'm also a newbie here


Hi pilot!!! Fly carefully..k?? Hehehe....


----------



## TWK90

Now, i have to reintroduce myself first.....i am Nissan_FUGA, due to the "masalah login", so terpaksa buat satu akaun baru.....


----------



## TYW

TWK90 said:


> Now, i have to reintroduce myself first.....i am Nissan_FUGA, due to the "masalah login", so terpaksa buat satu akaun baru.....


wah!! didn't you report this problem to Jan?? he might solve this for you


----------



## TWK90

I do report this to the moderator, beforehand......so, what they said to me that i can use this account.....


----------



## TYW

TWK90 said:


> I do report this to the moderator, beforehand......so, what they said to me that i can use this account.....


anyway good to have you back


----------



## alsen

TWK90 said:


> Now, i have to reintroduce myself first.....i am Nissan_FUGA, due to the "masalah login", so terpaksa buat satu akaun baru.....


emm..sorry to hear that.nice to have you back.


----------



## Skyprince

Tan Wee Keng ???
Tan Wah Kong ???
Tan Way King ???


----------



## SEAfan

TWK90 said:


> Now, i have to reintroduce myself first.....i am Nissan_FUGA, due to the "masalah login", so terpaksa buat satu akaun baru.....


Oh! Welcome back, Nissan FUGA! :wave: :cheers: :banana: 

Good to know it's you ... I'll try to remember your new name.


----------



## OshHisham

^^silakankay:


----------



## patchay

Skyprince said:


> I will check that will check that :banana: Eh.. orang Siam ke ?? Patchay.... cam nama Siam laks.:lol:


haha..apa orang siam? ada orang kata nama Patchay ni macam French name lah... (pronounced as Patché, not Patchai). 

Seriously alot of ppl now call me using this name (instead of Patrick). Some others call me Patty, Pat, Patricia, Patdog, Patman etc dono la so many.

Btw Chay is my surname, it is the same as the usual Chia, Cheah, Hsieh, Xia or Tse in Chinese. 


I just google my surname and came to this very interesting site at wikipedia. Check this out ... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_common_Chinese_surnames. My surname is the 24th most common Chinese surname.


----------



## Ampelio

julystar said:


> emmm . .. again


----------



## 18Tetouan18

first time here


born in Tangier,Morocco 
living in Netherlands right now : ) interested in Malaysia nice to meet u all


----------



## skyscraperboy

*Welcome to SSC 18Tetouan18!*:banana: :cheers:


----------



## SEED

^^ welcome Tetouan! kay:


----------



## Lito

Hello everyone.
i'm not a Malaysian but I often visit your forum. I'm inspired of your latest architectural designs, pictures of different beautiful places. I really love to visit your country and get to know more about the latest technology i building construction materials.
So this month I got a chance to book myself to visit the MALAYSIAN INTERNATIONAL BUILDING EXHIBITIO in KL, this will be on Sept. 18 - 21.

Hope to meet some Malaysian forumer during my stay in Kuala.


----------



## KB

Hi everyone.

I am from Pakistan but an occasional visitor to your section. Quite nice I must say. I also have a few malaysian friends here at my univ.

Cheers.


----------



## alsen

HI and salam to both of you.nice to have you guys both here.


----------



## SEED

Helo! how u guys doin! welcome to Forum Malaysia! kay:


----------



## Lito

Thank you seed.
By the way tomorrow I will be there in KLCC. If you have sometime let us meet in Malbex..
I have some souvenir for our Malaysian forum mates here in SSC Malaysia


----------



## OshHisham

hai Lito, i'll be in MELBEX opening ceremony on Thursday since i'm working with the organiser....any chance to meet you there? sms me if you want...0179597909


----------



## Lito

oshkoshbgood said:


> hai Lito, i'll be in MELBEX opening ceremony on Thursday since i'm working with the organiser....any chance to meet you there? sms me if you want...0179597909


Yeah. Its a pleasure to meet you. can I have your email address.. mine is [email protected]


----------



## Tor

Hello everyone! Can someone show me the link to the site where there are pictures of the University of Nottingham-Malaysia?

I'm going there, hopefully next school year.


----------



## travellator

Tor said:


> Hello everyone! Can someone show me the link to the site where there are pictures of the University of Nottingham-Malaysia?
> 
> I'm going there, hopefully next school year.


hi tor, you can go to patchay's site for pictures of the campus when it was first opened 2+years ago http://patchay.multiply.com/photos/album/25 
all the best for your future studies


----------



## Tor

Thank you so much, *tavellator*. That was a very helpful site for me.

How's the reputation of this uni there in Malaysia? Does it carry as much weight as the homegrown unis do? 

Can this uni be compared to U of Malaya, for example, in prestige-wise and employment opportunity after graduation-wise?

Can a graduate of U of Nottingham-Malaysia work in the UK just like any of those U of Nottingham-UK grads can do? 

Does anyone know? Please care to share information about this school please.

Thank you in advance.



Tor


----------



## nazrey

University of Nottingham-Malaysia Campus >> http://www.nottingham.edu.my/


----------



## Tor

How much do you think should I budget for a week/month as a student in Malaysia? 

How much should I budget for food per day/week?

How much should I budget for boarding house per month (the cheapest near Nottingham U, KL)?

BTW, I will be attending Nottinghm, KL campus.


----------



## travellator

the main campus is in a small town 30km from KL, the university website provided by nazrey has info about accommodation under the student support page, I dont think accommodation cost outside campus will be very much lower from what has been quoted there unless its very basic accommodation you are looking at. Accommodation, food and other living expenses would work out to around RM700 to RM1000. Its best if you communicate directly with the university with your questions.
Other foreign university campuses in malaysia you may want to check out are 
http://www.monash.edu.my/
http://www.curtin.edu.my/
http://www.swinburne.edu.my


----------



## Skyprince

Hi Tor, where u from ?


----------



## Arkdriver

Semenyih doesnt have a good public transport system. If i were you i'd better stay in-campus. It's quite far from the city but once you get inside the campus you'll see beautiful scenery with swans swimming in the lake. You'll get friends in no time. Most of the students there are international students with some of them doing a semester or two at notthingham here because it's cheaper. Once you have friends, it will be easy to move around the area/city. 

Generally cost of living including accommodation and meals is about RM 800 p/m with extra to spare. Who knows if you willing to spend less, you'll get more for shopping at the end of the month. Living in Malaysia is cheap compare to other SEA neighbour, even Vietnam (city life). The only things you'll find expensive are : Car, ciggies, booze. Just that. 

I recommend you to stay in campus. off campus accomodation can be expensive especially if it's near colleges/universities campus. For semenyih, because of large international student population, rent is higher than other area. I have a unit of condo in cyberjaya which fetch about RM 1100 per month unfurnished whilst in other area for the same standard condo the highest might be around RM 700. Alas, it's still cheaper when you compare cost of renting the same kinda unit in Manila. House/condo/apartment in malaysia could be bigger than what you have home. 3 room standard with 2 bathroom. around 950-1200s sqft.

If anything just ask around here we're willing to help you.


----------



## Tor

Hello friends! I'm from the beautiful islands of the Philippines. Hehehe… 


I actually got into the University of Nottingham UK, but after finding out that the U of Nottingham-Malaysia campus offers my program choice with similar standard and rigour to the one offered in the UK program, I decided that the Malaysia campus was the best bet for me. My reasons: 1. Cheaper and 2. Nearer to my home country, the Philippines. But the thing was I thought that my program, which is MSc in International Business Management, is offered at Semenyih campus. The school later informed me that all graduate programs in business and management, including MBA, are only offered in the university's study centre in Kuala Lumpur. 

I have been to Malaysia trice over the last 5 years. But I haven't really gone around the city of KL. All I can remember was that everything there was expensive. Though my previous trips to Malaysia were not to be taken as bases for evaluating Malaysia's cost of living since I was there as a tourist where I stayed in a five-star hotel and dined only in a fine resto. You know, activities that a tourist do in a foreign land which is kind of high-end living. Thus I still haven't got a clue as to how living a "standard" life should cost me there. And when I say standard, absolutely no luxury implied there. But I don't want to live like a pauper either. You know what I mean. 

Think for a while that you're a regular employee in KL living in a shared dormitory/apartment/flat. That's the kind of living I plan to have when I embark on my MSc program at Nottingham-Malaysia, KL which will be in June of 2008. I have to budget my funds since I'm on this program on my own. I have no scholarship grant to depend on and part of the program has to be taken in England (the last part). 

BTW, the peso has gained value over the US dollars. At present, the Philippine peso is pegged at 12.50 Malaysian Ringgit.


----------



## Tor

ssangyongs said:


> Semenyih doesnt have a good public transport system. If i were you i'd better stay in-campus.


I will be going to the University of Nottingham - Teaching Centre at Chulan Tower, No 3 Jalan Conlay, KL, becuase my program is offered there. I'm going to read MSc in International Business Management.





> Generally cost of living including accommodation and meals is about RM 800 p/m with extra to spare.


Good, because that amount is doable for me. But wait, was that figure for Semenyih or for KL living? 




> Living in Malaysia is cheap compare to other SEA neighbour, even Vietnam (city life). The only things you'll find expensive are : Car, ciggies, booze. Just that.


How do you compare KL living standard to Manila's?





> I have a unit of condo in cyberjaya which fetch about RM 1100 per month unfurnished whilst in other area for the same standard condo the highest might be around RM 700.


Where's your area? 




> If anything just ask around here we're willing to help you.


Do Malaysians speak English? I mean the mainstream?
I had gone to Thailand and no one speaks English there, which was quite a big disappointment for me since I wanted to study there too. It's a good place for tourists but not an ideal place to study in. 

Thanks for your input, ssangyongs.


----------



## ncon

hello everyone :wave: although i'm not here 

I'm wondering if there's thread abt SMART tunnel :nuts:

thx in advance !


----------



## travellator

encon said:


> hello everyone :wave: although i'm not here
> 
> I'm wondering if there's thread abt SMART tunnel :nuts:
> 
> thx in advance !


here encon
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=89106


----------



## ncon

appreciate it  ^^


----------



## zawae87

hie guyz.... i'm new here... i hope u all can teach me.....


----------



## OshHisham

hai there....!!:wave:
...0o0...baru 20thn lah ni...?


----------



## skyscraperboy

zawae87 said:


> hie guyz.... i'm new here... i hope u all can teach me.....


WELCOME TO SSC!!!:dance::dance::wave::dance:


----------



## zawae87

oshkoshbgood said:


> hai there....!!:wave:
> ...0o0...baru 20thn lah ni...?


:wave:


----------



## zawae87

skyscraperboy said:


> WELCOME TO SSC!!!:dance::dance::wave::dance:


:tyty:


----------



## curiosity

Am new here. There's a whole gamut of info on these boards!


----------



## skyscraperboy

curiosity said:


> Am new here. There's a whole gamut of info on these boards!


Welcome and Selamat Datang to SSC!!!:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## smoothcake

heloo....i am barely new here.......mari bramah mesra..... heheheh:banana::banana:


----------



## walking_coffee

Didn't notice this...a roll call, don't mark me absent and make me fail the last subject for the course!

Walking_Coffee from Cat City, based in The World. Meow!


----------



## skyscraperboy

walking_coffee said:


> Didn't notice this...a roll call, don't mark me absent and make me fail the last subject for the course!
> 
> Walking_Coffee from Cat City, based in The World. Meow!


Slmt Dtg/Welcome To SSC walking_coffee!!!:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## lena5538

hi. i know its strange to see a girl in skysrappers but i am here anyway


----------



## lena5538

mee too! i am in  lena


----------



## alsen

lena5538 said:


> mee too! i am in  lena


Hi and welcome to Malaysian site.:cheers: is that you in ur avatar.


----------



## Chinese Crested

I'm from Johore!
But now live in London.


----------



## Riverofmoltensteel

Never Actually said a word in this thread, so why not 
454) Riverofmoltensteel

Been here for a while, seen me already :lol: No need for greetings


----------



## love malaysia!!

*haloo*

im new here!! huhu.. please tunjuk ajar sama saya..hehe


----------



## leml

HEYY GUYS.

I'm leml from the Philippines, *DAVAO*.

I want to join Malaysian Forums cause I reckon Malaysia's sooooo kewl! 


Catchya soon people


----------



## OshHisham

^^really? but i think pinoy forumers in samahan are much kewl....


----------



## credge

*ADVANCE HAPPY NEW YEAR MALAYSIA!!!*​
*from Iloilo City, Philippines*​






click>> Iloilo DINAGYANG FESTIVAL WEBSITE


----------



## ongkl

Hello world!

Wishing everyone a great 2009 ahead.

*Happy New Year!!!*


----------



## ongkl

Hello world!

Wishing everyone a great 2009 ahead.

*Happy New Year!!!*


----------



## hafidz jon

hello hi... i'm new here, but i already follow this forum since last year (2008). haha

eh, i just realised that my join date was back in nov 2008. true, i don't verified my email hence i can't logged in then.


----------



## patchay

hello ppl, i'm patchay

welcome to the forum


----------



## mahajanga

hi...i'm new here! but i've followed this forum for almost a year..and a half! Should have joined earlier..


----------



## tckang

Hi, I'm new here too. I've been introduced here by someone from another forum. Good to see so many proud Malaysians here on this forum! I'm currently living in Reading, UK, working as a holiday maker to you know where 

Thanks,

Ipoh mari

--
Tailor Made Holiday With Malaysia Paradise


----------



## Victor18

hello everyone,im new here,but before i join skyscrapercity forums,i use to lurk around getting updates,but now i decided to join 

all the best

victor


----------



## patchay

hi to everyone new here


----------



## timothy2484

new member here. test test.  cheers.


----------



## timothy2484

Hey guys, just checking, are memeber's posts checked and moderated before being published?


----------



## timothy2484

*Test Post*

Just testing to see whether this post gets published straight away.


----------



## sugizm

hi there timothy, wellcome to ssc forums, enjoy your stay here! =)


----------



## silverian86

Just try











http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3886386034/?edited=1.jpg[IMG]

[IMG]http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3519/3886386034_2e051c359d.jpg[IMG]

^^why i cannot upload my photo from flickr??


----------



## thewallpart6

you haven't closed the tag


----------



## silverian86

^^ thanks for the info


----------



## Mo_Hy

hi everyone,finally I find the right place to say 'hi' thanks to davidwsk


----------



## davidwsk

Mo_Hy said:


> hi everyone,finally I find the right place to say 'hi' thanks to davidwsk


Welcome to Malaysian Skyscrapercity Forum Mo_Hy :cheers:


----------



## Berus Lee

Hello everyone, stumbled across this forum while searching for info about the kl-s'pore HSR, a lot of good info here.


----------



## sc4

^^ Nice name Bruce Lee


----------



## Berus Lee

sc4 said:


> ^^ Nice name Bruce Lee


haha thanks. I see you posting a lot in the manjung thread, I'm a manjung feller also.


----------



## Syahrin

Hello everyone. I work for malaysian tower crane and offshore crane manufacturer.


----------



## MujahidRusydi

hello everybody...I'm just silent reader and sometime I reply about the post...haha my bad english??

I'm Mujahid Rusydi or call me Rudy...


----------



## davidwsk

Syahrin said:


> Hello everyone. I work for malaysian tower crane and offshore crane manufacturer.


Welcome to Skyscrapercity Malaysia forum, Syahrin. :cheers:


----------



## davidwsk

MujahidRusydi said:


> hello everybody...I'm just silent reader and sometime I reply about the post...haha my bad english??
> 
> I'm Mujahid Rusydi or call me Rudy...


Welcome to Skyscrapercity Malaysia forum, Rudy! :cheers:


----------



## kaeae75

hello, new here, nice to see such an active discussion going on here. whats the demographic of this forum? professionals? enthusiasts? etc.? i am in the construction industry, working around the KL area.

- KA


----------



## davidwsk

kaeae75 said:


> hello, new here, nice to see such an active discussion going on here. whats the demographic of this forum? professionals? enthusiasts? etc.? i am in the construction industry, working around the KL area.
> 
> - KA


Welcome to Skyscrapercity Malaysia :cheers: :cheers:

We have wide range of demographics here you name it haha.


----------



## BorneanWingz

figured i should say hi here. joined skyscrapercity not too long ago. working in a completely different industry, but very interested in aviation industry of our bolehland. cheers!


----------



## sabre23t

Never too late to post here eh?
I am a researcher, civil engineer & information technologist working in a transportation company. 
Yeah, I was hiding in Pengangkutan sub-forum all these while. ;-)


----------



## CxIxMaN

anyone from lowyat forum


----------



## kamlo

*Hi all*

hi all


----------



## Moon91

:hi: Hello everyone in skyscraper city! I'm new here. Hope can exchange knowledge with u guys =)


----------



## Marl^^

Hi hi , budak baru here


----------



## Portland20

Hi all. Architect (not qualified yet) here. Great interest in architecture (duh), urban planning etc... Critical of most Malaysian architecture, urban planning and policy making, appreciates heritage buildings. Thinks Malaysia needs more global cities eg: Penang, JB, Kuching & KK. Long intro...


----------



## IslandBotak

Hi All.
I've been a business developer in KL, now turned business developer in Langkawi, with clients mostly in KL. Langkawi is a lot more than it usually seems to just the casual traveller and visitor. Opportunities are not just about building taller and bigger structures, or tourism services, and urban models of property value work a bit differently outside of growing metropolises. There are ways this particular island and its conditions can be an incubator for potential regional and global new business models, while maintaining its natural and cultural beauty and value.


----------



## faisalzulkarnaen89

Hi semua..i have be in this forum since 2013. My background is from manufacturing and automotive engineering. Since early this year, I am quit from my last job as crane draughtman and become REN also fulltime business. 

Following this forum help me understand and increase my knowledge in city planning in Malaysia especially around KV area.

If any inquiry about your property and asking on REN service can call my number, 0184637537 (Faisal). 😊

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------

